# Dogs.



## gavroche (19 Sep 2016)

Do you treat your dog like a child? I am really amazed when I see people kissing and cuddling their dog as if it was a child. They buy special treats, sometimes even clothes, let them sleep on the settee, talk to them same as babies etc..... I don't have a dog because my wife and I feel you are too tied with a dog, but four of our children have one and they all behave like I said. At the end of the day, a dog is an animal and also a pet but not a child! Of course it should be treated and well looked after but hey, it is not your own flesh and blood. Love them and be good to them but remember, it is a DOG.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2016)

gavroche said:


> Do you treat your dog like a child? I am really amazed when I see people kissing and cuddling their dog as if it was a child. They buy special treats, sometimes even clothes, let them sleep on the settee, talk to them same as babies etc..... I don't have a dog because my wife and I feel you are too tied with a dog, but four of our children have one and they all behave like I said. At the end of the day, a dog is an animal and also a pet but not a child! Of course it should be treated and well looked after but hey, it is not your own flesh and blood. Love them and be good to them but remember, it is a DOG.



Try telling my JR that it's just a dog!


----------



## rugby bloke (19 Sep 2016)

Makes me cringe as well. We have a dog, who is well loved, well fed and well walked. But at the end of the day he is a dog and is treated as such. He is not allowed on the furniture or upstairs and always eats after us. Dogs are pack animals and are happy when they know their position in the pack. He is a Labrador so is only really interested in fetching balls on his walks and eating as much as he can get away with ! Both these needs are met so he is a happy dog.


----------



## Cubist (19 Sep 2016)

Where there is a fine line between a dog and a fashion statement/ furbaby, people are really entitled to do what they want with their dogs (within reason) . Dogs need their own space, so mine sleeps in the kitchen, and isn't allowed on the sofa. She is a gundog in training, but not a year old yet. As a family we enjoy having dogs, but we never lose sight of the fact that they are dogs with canine needs, not additional children. 

As for folk that dress them up and so on, well, I don't do it, and I occasionally roll my eyes at pugs in top hats or whatever, but if they want to, then, well, it's their choice. If I want to purse my lips in disapproval and tut audibly I go to the local pharmacy and do it to the queueing smack heads, far more interactive.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Sep 2016)

So long as it harm no one, do what thou wilt shall be the whole of the law.


----------



## Cubist (19 Sep 2016)

While on the subject of dogs, my personal grief is with the owners and breeders of status/fighting dogs. I once helped plan a raid on an organised dogfight. I have never been as appalled and sickened by anything in my career as much as I was that day.

Add to that the current proliferation of puppy farming fuelled by the designer crossbreed fad, and you may yet see my blood boil. But it isn't caused by folk who love their dogs too much.


----------



## steve50 (19 Sep 2016)

gavroche said:


> Do you treat your dog like a child? I am really amazed when I see people kissing and cuddling their dog as if it was a child. They buy special treats, sometimes even clothes, let them sleep on the settee, talk to them same as babies etc..... I don't have a dog because my wife and I feel you are too tied with a dog, but four of our children have one and they all behave like I said. At the end of the day, a dog is an animal and also a pet but not a child! Of course it should be treated and well looked after but hey, it is not your own flesh and blood. Love them and be good to them but remember, it is a DOG.



I agree with your statement about people treating their dogs like babies etc, too much fussing and faffing about with a dog can make it turn nasty. Dogs need to know their place in the "pack" and as dog owners we have to make sure we are the pack leaders, the dominant one not the one who is pampering the doggy.
I have two German Shepherds, they know their place in my home, they are allowed the run of the house especially at night as I don't believe in restricting them to one room, they are not allowed on the beds or the furniture but other than that they have freedom of movement around the house.
They are "just a dog" BUT they are so much more than that, pet dogs become part of the family, they teach the children a healthy respect for animals and they are loyal friends for the thirteen or so years they are with us. If you are not a dog owner you will never fully understand.


----------



## s7ephanie (19 Sep 2016)

Oh don't tell my 2 ! they get treated like my babies, they have coats and jumpers for the cold, special coats for the heat, eat far better then i do and have more room in the bed than me !!


----------



## macp (19 Sep 2016)

Despite continuous grumpy stares and "why are the dogs on the sofa/bed" swmbo takes no notice


----------



## Crackle (19 Sep 2016)

Who'd put a hat on their dog and take a farking picture ffs?


----------



## pubrunner (19 Sep 2016)

gavroche said:


> I don't have a dog because my wife and *I feel you are too tied with a dog*, . . . . . . .



We have a dog and this has meant that we are 'tied' to her; for example, if/when we go on holiday, we have to stay in the UK, so we always look for places that will take dogs. We have had to buy a roofbox (for the luggage ) so that we can take all our stuff and the dog in the car. A dog requires frequent exercise and this has meant that we've walked in places that we probably wouldn't have otherwise visited. 

Having a dog, means that you are unlikely to visit Blackpool or popular places such as Cornwall; we've certainly had to become much more selective in our choice of holiday destinations, so we visit quieter places that are dog-friendly - such as Northumberland. Before we had a dog, I'd never been to Northumberland and I probably wouldn't have bothered to go there otherwise, but it is well-regarded by dog owners and we love the area.

My missus works from home, so our dog is rather a companion than a commitment and provides the benefits of being an early-warning system and guard & protector.

Whilst I can see your point, it is entirely subjective; having any pet is a commitment or a 'tie'. For some, the lifestyle adjustments are too much to consider having a dog, it just depends on whether (with regard to your lifestyle) you believe the advantages outweigh the disadvantages.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (19 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> Who'd put a hat on their dog and take a farking picture ffs?


Erm......


----------



## Crackle (19 Sep 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Erm......


<<<<< Exactly


----------



## pplpilot (19 Sep 2016)

Dogs in houses on furniture/beds/carpets


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (19 Sep 2016)

pplpilot said:


> Dogs in houses on furniture/beds/carpets



I have the same feeling towards children.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> Who'd put a hat on their dog and take a farking picture ffs?





PhilDawson8270 said:


> Erm......









Tum te tum

I think he quite suited it. 
.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (19 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> View attachment 144531
> 
> 
> Tum te tum
> ...



I wish I could look that good in a hat!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Sep 2016)

gavroche said:


> Do you treat your dog like a child? I am really amazed when I see people kissing and cuddling their dog as if it was a child. They buy special treats, sometimes even clothes, let them sleep on the settee, talk to them same as babies etc..... I don't have a dog because my wife and I feel you are too tied with a dog, but four of our children have one and they all behave like I said. At the end of the day, a dog is an animal and also a pet but not a child! Of course it should be treated and well looked after but hey, it is not your own flesh and blood. Love them and be good to them but remember, it is a DOG.



So even within your own flesh and blood circle your opinion is outvoted 4:1

If you don't want a dog fine, no problem at all with that, I don't want cats or goldfish.

However on that basis I would not presume it is my place to lecture cat or goldfish owners on how they should choose to interact and live with their pets.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Sep 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I wish I could look that good in a hat!


He suited it so much better than I do


----------



## rugby bloke (19 Sep 2016)

pubrunner said:


> Having a dog, means that you are unlikely to visit Blackpool or popular places such as Cornwall


We've found a great dog friendly place in Cornwall if you would like to visit. A small 2 bed cottage, with a decent garden. A couple of dog friendly beaches (even in high season) within a 10 min walk, loads of the local shops, cafes etc are cool about you taking your dog in ( as long as it behaves !). I'll send you the details if you are interested.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Sep 2016)

pplpilot said:


> Dogs in houses on furniture/beds/carpets


I prescribe a Whippet to rid you of your issues ....


----------



## Saluki (19 Sep 2016)

I have 2 dogs, both are asleep on the sofa next to me. 
They both sleep in the bedroom at night and I am 'tied' to them so we holiday in the UK in our touring caravan. My 191/2 year old Parson Russell can sleep anywhere she dang well pleases. I doubt we will have her for many more weeks as she's fading a bit now.
Hubster's sister - who used to arrive unannounced fairly regularly - now doesn't as she doesn't like my dogs being on my sofa. Actually, just doesn't like my dogs and tries to insist that we give them away/rehome them/murder them. Miserable cow. She thought that she would lecture me on the subject. So I told her to either sit down, shut up and mind her manners or piss off. She chose the latter and I didn't have to put up with her rancid BO. Happy days.
When Millie dog passes, we will get another dog fairly quickly, as my young Lurcher cannot be an only dog. I'm pretty sure that any new dog will be asleep on the sofa within a couple of days of moving in.

As for clothes, both of mine have fleeces for cold days and waterproof coats for wet days. Millie has only started wearing a coat over the last couple of years as, after she hit her 17th birthday, started to feel the cold a bit. They do not have superman onsies or anything like that, although they have had hats on for photographic purposes in the past. When I worked as a groomer, I saw a lot of dogs in clothing - fairy suits, tutus, tuxs and the like. Not for me that sort of thing, but each to their own.
Yes, I treat them like family, always have. When BFs (before I got married) suggested that they would prefer it if I didn't have dogs, I suggested that they shut the door on the way out and not bother to come back.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Sep 2016)

Are they pampered too much , i don't know? All i know is that i've been sleeping on the settee lately due to my hip problem but last night i slept on the floor as "Naughty Boy" kicked me off the settee and claimed it all for himself!!


----------



## Saluki (19 Sep 2016)

pubrunner said:


> Having a dog, means that you are unlikely to visit Blackpool or popular places such as Cornwall;
> 
> Whilst I can see your point, it is entirely subjective; having any pet is a commitment or a 'tie'. For some, the lifestyle adjustments are too much to consider having a dog, it just depends on whether (with regard to your lifestyle) you believe the advantages outweigh the disadvantages.



Have you tried Beau tunnel at St Pinnock? http://www.dogs-holiday.co.uk/
We used to go there all the time, not now though as we live 20 minutes away. Tons of dog friendly places in Cornwall. I am currently looking for a dog friendly place, reasonably cheap, in Norfolk for November if anyone knows of anything.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Sep 2016)

The one that currently annoys me is the trend towards harnesses's away from collars & leads, whereby the owner has even less control over the already poorly trained dog. The harness plays to all the dogs strength, i.e. it's shoulders & it's back legs, if you think that chokers are bad, then at least use a halter not a harness. As to dog's on furniture, beds etc, nope dogs place is on the floor.


----------



## Saluki (19 Sep 2016)

Millie, all comfy. She's on 'her end' of the sofa, on a towel. She will only lay on a towel or a blanket. Funny wee thing, she's always been the same.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2016)

As someone who's always been happily single and alone, I have to admit I do tend to think of my pets as my family. It's now been nearly six months since I lost my last dog and I thought I would be ok without one for a while as I have other family commitments at the moment, but I am already starting to hanker after getting another and trying to work around things some way.

I also have an indoor Siamese cat who is extremely friendly and is missing the dog too so it would be company for her too.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Sep 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I prescribe a Whippet to rid you of your issues ....


Or notions of personal space or your food being yours if you aren't fast enough getting it into your mouth


----------



## pubrunner (19 Sep 2016)

User said:


> But Jack comes with us to Cornwall with no problems.



I find that Cornwall (in the Summer season) is quite congested in terms of traffic and people; I'd much rather go somewhere rather quieter. I don't know what kind of dog you have, but ours is a rather large beast. In Northumberland, we can let her off the lead on a deserted beach and she can run around as she chooses - we don't have to worry that young children or other might feel intimidated, by her just being on the same stretch of beach.

*St Ives*






*Bamburgh*








User said:


> And he has a pet passport as well, so comes with us overseas.



I don't think our dog would like to go abroad - she doesn't trust that foreign food - too much garlic and there's the language problem . . . . . . .


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Sep 2016)

Dear all who are very rightly singing the praises of Northumberland.



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, lets just keep it for those of us in the know


----------



## Profpointy (19 Sep 2016)

pubrunner said:


> - too much garlic and there's the language problem . . . . . . .



whilst I agree with much of your post, the notion of "too much garlic" simply makes no sense


----------



## pubrunner (19 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4473247, member: 9609"]

And that is a notoriously busy Northumberland beach, between Seahouses and Bamberg, 

[/QUOTE]

'Notoriously busy' - are you having a laugh ?

We were on Bamburgh beach just 5 weeks ago . . . which was when I took these photos . . .







Here's a pic of my missus and pooch on the notoriously busy beach . . .


----------



## pubrunner (19 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4473247, member: 9609"]

And that is a notoriously busy Northumberland beach, between Seahouses and Bamberg, here is far better, location 'x', North Northumberland taken when the mutt was a few years younger



[/QUOTE]

Great pic, btw . . . . . . . but where is it ? . . . I promise not to tell.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Sep 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I prescribe a Whippet to rid you of your issues ....








They're a friend of ours, but I had the treat attached to the camera


----------



## TrishnBonnie (19 Sep 2016)

I've got my first dog pickle when I was 12 she died when I was 24 and I went to pieces got another from the rspca called Sootie, when she died I said never again but a year later got my yorkie pip who's 13 and being kept going with antibiotics and steroids now. I can't bear it taking him to the vet weekly and don't think he'll last much longer. I got Bonnie last year by the time I lose her I should be coming up to retirement so thinking I won't have another so I can go off on me bike without being tied, although I take them with me when I go places and I get compliments on their behaviour as all my dogs have been taught to ignore people etc. 

I've met dog owners who when I'm cycling with Bonnie running alongside encourage theirs on an extending lead to approach to say hello, I keep going and Bonnie ignores them. It's surprising how many people put their off lead dog on a lead when they see us approach and then really struggle to hold it, I've stopped before now until I feel sure we won't get injured. I'm sure those dogs don't feel secure and know their place in life maybe not kissed, cuddled and told they're loved enough


----------



## Cubist (19 Sep 2016)

Those missing g out on a Cornish holiday because of the dog take heed: We hired a small holiday bungalow just North of Camelford in August. Less than 500 quid for the week. We spent the entire holiday walking the dog, on the Camel trail, on Bodmin Moor and on the North Cornwall beaches. I googled "dog friendly beaches Cornwall" to find that of all the beaches in Cornwall, only 7 actually have any restrictions. I also discovered that Labradors can body surf.


----------



## Cubist (19 Sep 2016)

Willow isn't allowed on the sofa, but I am allowed on the dogshelf.


----------



## Cubist (19 Sep 2016)

Play with me!


----------



## Kajjal (19 Sep 2016)

Main thing is the dog is well socialized, exercised and looked after. As long as they know they are not close to being pack leader and any poor behavior quickly stopped they will be fine. Ours has the run of the house and pretty much does what it wants as it is not destructive and is well behaved. As a terrier it still has its moments but that is to be expected, if you want a quiet life with a dog get a lab.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Sep 2016)

My dogs handy for getting lifts and stuff.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Sep 2016)

Kajjal said:


> As a terrier it still has its moments but that is to be expected, if you want a quiet life with a dog get a lab.



"_Fox-terriers are born with about four times as much original sin in them as other dogs are, and it will take years and years of patient effort on the part of us Christians to bring about any appreciable reformation in the rowdiness of the fox-terrier nature._" - Jerome K. Jerome, Three Men in a Boat


----------



## coffeejo (19 Sep 2016)

Kajjal said:


> if you want a quiet life with a dog don't get a lab.




FTFY


----------



## coffeejo (19 Sep 2016)

Personally, I'd far rather see indignation and contempt for those dog owners who breed indiscriminately, whether it's on puppy farms, people who thoughtlessly refuse to get their dogs neutered, or who deliberately breed to enhance certain features that are considered fashionable but actually lead to future generations being deformed.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Sep 2016)

I miss my Cairn Terrier every day and he died in 2007. I went a while without an animal heartbeat in the house but decided 2 years ago a house is not a home without them so i rescued my eldest cat. Earlier this year i rescued a kitten known commonly on this forum as the ginger ninja.

All my animals have been very much part of the family. All know their place and all know my weak spots which they exploit continuously.

If you don't feel that way about animals that is fine by me just respect and treat them kindly if and when you do come into contact with them and we will be fine. 

If you don't however, expect a visit


----------



## coffeejo (19 Sep 2016)




----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Sep 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I miss my Cairn Terrier every day and he died in 2007. I went a while without an animal heartbeat in the house but decided 2 years ago a house is not a home without them so i rescued my eldest cat. Earlier this year i rescued a kitten known commonly on this forum as the ginger ninja.
> 
> All my animals have been very much part of the family. All know their place and all know my weak spots which they exploit continuously.
> 
> ...




Hill Wimp is the Law


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Hill Wimp is the Law
> 
> View attachment 144581


Apparently i used to be like this


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Sep 2016)

User said:


> A bit wet?


And still not got the hang of doing shirt buttons up.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Sep 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Apparently i used to be like this
> 
> View attachment 144582


I love the mix of religious pictures and a mini arsenal there.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (19 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Are they pampered too much , i don't know? All i know is that i've been sleeping on the settee lately due to my hip problem but last night i slept on the floor as "Naughty Boy" kicked me off the settee and claimed it all for himself!!



He he,wee soul


----------



## Profpointy (19 Sep 2016)

Dalmatians are the best bet. 

It's a cheaper licence for a black and white...

I thank you. I'm here all week folks


----------



## Paulus (19 Sep 2016)

Here is my Border Collie Millie. She does have the run of the house but she does know her place. Here she is on her bed.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> View attachment 144566


I see your ankles and raise you





Shes half fish I'm sure


----------



## jhawk (19 Sep 2016)

My two are allowed up on the couch, bed(s), have at times had to wear onesies (Dave had a growth on his leg that was removed, and he wouldn't stop licking the wound, hence the onesie... Tried the cone of shame, but...)... They're my boys and I love them. (Pictures!)

Dave!






Dave with my glasses on...






Akaya, nearly asleep on the bed(!) with his toy.






The three of us.


----------



## jhawk (19 Sep 2016)

This is what happened when we put the cone of shame on him...

Very unimpressed!






And then he got stuck between the couch and the chest... And we laughed for ten minutes before removing him from that predicament. It was _hilarious._


----------



## coffeejo (19 Sep 2016)

jhawk said:


> This is what happened when we put the cone of shame on him...
> 
> Very unimpressed!
> 
> ...


My Idiot is currently experiencing similar issues. I keep meaning to film her but I laugh too much.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I see your ankles and raise you
> View attachment 144599
> 
> 
> Shes half fish I'm sure


Ha ha, Snipe regularly goes bog diving. Won't go out in the garden in the rain but will wallow like a hippo whatever the weather.


----------



## jhawk (19 Sep 2016)

And, here's my favourite shot of Akaya, our big husky/retriever:


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Dear all who are very rightly singing the praises of Northumberland.
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, lets just keep it for those of us in the know



Especially Embleton Bay - definitely don't tell anyone about that!


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Sep 2016)

jhawk said:


> And, here's my favourite shot of Akaya, our big husky/retriever:
> 
> View attachment 144609


Blimey, that MGM lion's changed, innit?


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Sep 2016)

jhawk said:


> This is what happened when we put the cone of shame on him...
> ...


My Ed spent a day figuring out how to eat without pushing the bowl along in front of him with the edge of the cone. And then battering his way through the dog flap with a mixture of brute force, idiocy and determination.


----------



## Goggs (19 Sep 2016)

We have three dogs & I much prefer their company to that of other people's children.


----------



## jhawk (19 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4473956, member: 259"]Blimey, a husky/retriever cross would be 'interesting' to train. [/QUOTE]

He's actually pretty docile! He's about 9 or 10 now though -- we got him through a local rescue... The previous owners had him tied up outside all year, he'd walked a circle in the earth where he'd been pacing round and round...


----------



## jhawk (19 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Blimey, that MGM lion's changed, innit?



If Donnie Darko had a dog...


----------



## Andy_R (19 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Especially Embleton Bay - definitely don't tell anyone about that!


shutupshutupshutup


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Sep 2016)

jhawk said:


> He's actually pretty docile! He's about 9 or 10 now though -- we got him through a local rescue... The previous owners had him tied up outside all year, he'd walked a circle in the earth where he'd been pacing round and round...




Ed was found wandering the streets of Wrexham with another pup that the dog wardens thought might be his brother. (Both of them were rehomed, his brother a few days before Ed). I don't understand how anyone could have abandoned this little guy;


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Especially Embleton Bay - definitely don't tell anyone about that!


----------



## newfhouse (19 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> Who'd put a hat on their dog and take a farking picture ffs?


Or cycling specs. Where's the dignity?


----------



## Andy_R (19 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 144624


Someone take that man out, tie him to a post, blindfold him, and shoot him for giving the enemy succour.....5th columnist for the Southern Shandy Drinkers.....Strike his family's name from the church registers, and re-inter his predecesors in an unmarked paupers grave.....Keep Northumberland Quiet...


----------



## Piemaster (19 Sep 2016)

pubrunner said:


> I don't think our dog would like to go abroad - she doesn't trust that foreign food - to much garlic and there's the language problem . . . . . . .





shouldbeinbed said:


> Dear all who are very rightly singing the praises of Northumberland.


Northumberland isn't foreign?
As for holidays, last couple of years when we've been on holiday, the places we've been left us thinking that there was something missing with the type of breaks we were taking. Not so this year:




She is allowed on the sofa, but prefers the rug, and sleeps downstairs in the kitchen.
The cat on the other hand sleeps wherever it feels like.


----------



## Andy_R (19 Sep 2016)

Piemaster said:


> Northumberland isn't foreign?


Actually, Northumberland is foreign, so you need a special visa signed by the First Lieuftenant of the Grand Dutchy of Fenwick before you are allowed to stop and visit. You are allowed to pass through without restriction, but access to all beaches, Castles, Priories, Ice Cream Parlours is restricted to those with visas or residential permits...So...fook off.....go to Cornwall - apparently it's quite Poldarkian and appeals to Daily Mail readers with "relationship issues"


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Ed was found wandering the streets of Wrexham with another pup that the dog wardens thought might be his brother. (Both of them were rehomed, his brother a few days before Ed). I don't understand how anyone could have abandoned this little guy;
> View attachment 144628




Ahh look at him, he's so cute!! Is he a JR or has he grown into something bigger?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Sep 2016)

This thread has got me rather wistful for my Barney who I lost earlier in the year 

Not the first dog we've said goodbye to and won't be the last but me & him were each others and he's left quite a gap. 

I've made an album on here of some of his pics I keep on my phone 

https://www.cyclechat.net/media/albums/barney.1085/


----------



## Goggs (20 Sep 2016)

Meet Murdo, our youngest..


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> Meet Murdo, our youngest..


Aww what a cutie. What is he?


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2016)

I still miss my GSD Sabor, he was my loyal cohort on many an adventure, we went all over the place together.
One of these days I'll get a negative scanner and 'digitise' my photo's but for now this is the only picture I've tried scanning with my 3 in1 printer thingy (it doesn't work very well although it prints OK)


----------



## pubrunner (20 Sep 2016)

Andy_R said:


> Actually, Northumberland is foreign, so you need a special visa signed by the First Lieuftenant of the Grand Dutchy of Fenwick before you are allowed to stop and visit. You are allowed to pass through without restriction, but access to all beaches, Castles, Priories, Ice Cream Parlours is restricted to those with visas or residential permits...*So...fook off.....go to Cornwall - apparently it's quite Poldarkian and appeals to Daily Mail readers with "relationship issues"*



Ha Ha - excellent !


----------



## pubrunner (20 Sep 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I still miss my GSD Sabor, he was my loyal cohort on many an adventure, we went all over the place together.
> One of these days I'll get a negative scanner and 'digitise' my photo's but for now this is the only picture I've tried scanning with my 3 in1 printer thingy (it doesn't work very well although it prints OK)
> 
> View attachment 144688



Great pic - where was it taken ? To me, it looks like it was taken somewhere in the North of England.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2016)

pubrunner said:


> Great pic - where was it taken ? To me, it looks like it was taken somewhere in the North of England.


Lathkill Dale in Derbyshire (so the Midlands really)


----------



## Goggs (20 Sep 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Aww what a cutie. What is he?



That's a fairly old (2 years I think) picture and he's grown a bit now. Murdo is a Skye Terrier, a dying breed sadly. Our other two are Cairn Terriers but I don't have any photos on this phone.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Sep 2016)

Idiot Dog in her Cone of Shame, unable to pick up her toy and not knowing why.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ahh look at him, he's so cute!! Is he a JR or has he grown into something bigger?


We think he's part Jack, part Staffie. He's bigger than a Jack now he's fully grown, and broader in the beam than a Jack too.


----------



## pubrunner (20 Sep 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Lathkill Dale in Derbyshire (so the Midlands really)



I know it - I went there about 20 years ago, with the two dogs that I had at the time. IIRC, there's a wide stretch of open river which is fairly shallow - we had a great time there.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Sep 2016)

pubrunner said:


> 'Notoriously busy' - are you having a laugh ?
> 
> We were on Bamburgh beach just 5 weeks ago . . . which was when I took these photos . . .
> 
> ...


Irony, dear chap, irony


----------



## hopless500 (20 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Hill Wimp is the Law
> 
> View attachment 144581


----------



## hopless500 (20 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> .....and I still look like this
> 
> View attachment 144583


Step away from the drugs Rocky


----------



## Plax (20 Sep 2016)

I don't not like dogs, like I don't not like children. I can forgive people letting them on beds and sofas (although this would be banned in my house - If I had my way I'd ban my niece from going on my sofa as she usually manages to grind food into it even when she doesn't have any. A bit like car seats. No food in car, but crisps everywhere, how does that happen?!), but letting them lick your face? No chance. They lick their arses and balls and then you let them lick you? Gross. 
I'm personally not a fan of their hair going everywhere, the distinctive smell there is in a household containing pets and having to wash my hands every time I touch one (that's probably a bit OCD on my part). Or their slobber. My step dad has a Labrador and all it does it slobber on me (pretty sure it's deliberate). Probably why I don't like children much either :0).


----------



## hopless500 (20 Sep 2016)

Plax said:


> I *don't not like* dogs, like I *don't not like* children. .


Errrrm..... so you like dogs and children then?


----------



## Plax (20 Sep 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Errrrm..... so you like dogs and children then?



Well, I couldn't eat a whole one


----------



## Goggs (20 Sep 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Errrrm..... so you like dogs and children then?



Newspeak.


----------



## Plax (20 Sep 2016)

User said:


> You must be on a very severe diet
> View attachment 144705



I'm watching my figure


----------



## jhawk (20 Sep 2016)

This morning! Being his beautiful self, as-per.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Personally, I'd far rather see indignation and contempt for those ... who deliberately breed to enhance certain features that are considered fashionable but actually lead to future generations being deformed.


It's not just me who thinks so!

*Vets warn people against buying 'flat-faced' dogs*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-37423040


----------



## steve50 (21 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> It's not just me who thinks so!
> 
> *Vets warn people against buying 'flat-faced' dogs*
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-37423040



I couldn't agree more, these so called "designer dogs" are ruining some breeds, creating cross breeds just to satisfy peoples vanity is wrong on every level.


----------



## Cubist (21 Sep 2016)

On the subject of selective breeding, you only have to look at the difference between working strain and show strain to see the damage being done. Labradors are a good example. Willow is now full grown, has a waistline and weighs about 20kg. She can clear a drystone wall and jump from a standstill onto the tailgate of my discovery. Of the working labs on my shooting syndicate not one is carrying any weight. The class winner at Crufts this year was obese by comparison. How can it be right to breed "desirable characteristics" involving massive chunky bodies into a breed that already suffers from major joint problems? 

As for "designer crossbreeds," I think I mentioned that upthread. The fad that best illustrates this is the "cockerpoo". Poodles are highly intelligent dogs, cockers are natural hunters with a thirst for activity that would drive many to distraction. They look adorable, but a cockerpoo in the wrong hands could well turn out to be a nightmare. The level of ignorance around them is breathtaking. One owner I spoke to insisted hers was a pedigree cockerpoo, because she was told both the dog's parents were cockerpoos. I asked her what the kennel club papers said about the lineage. She simply couldn't grasp what a crossbreed was. One of the people I was with inadvisedly used the word "mongrel" which led to quite a spat. The fact that she paid over 800 quid for the pup astounded me. No wonder the puppy farms are flourishing.


----------



## Cubist (21 Sep 2016)

Willow 



Crufts class winner 2016. OK, not as obese as some, but nevertheless a hefty lass.


----------



## steve50 (21 Sep 2016)

Unfortunately ignorance is bliss to some people, they do not or will not acknowledge the "designer dog" is nothing more than a cross breed, as far as they are concerned their dog is the bees knees and should be rcognised as a pure breed. I have had the same conversation with someone who owns a "jug" jack russell cross pug. They were very insistent that their dog was a recognised "breed".


----------



## Cubist (21 Sep 2016)

Cubester was following a post on Facebook where someone was advertising a Labradoodle. They were very keen to point out it was a poodle crossed with a cross between a Rottweiler and a Neopolitan Mastiff, so much better than the ones with Labrador in them.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Sep 2016)

Cubist said:


> On the subject of selective breeding, you only have to look at the difference between working strain and show strain to see the damage being done. Labradors are a good example. Willow is now full grown, has a waistline and weighs about 20kg. She can clear a drystone wall and jump from a standstill onto the tailgate of my discovery. Of the working labs on my shooting syndicate not one is carrying any weight. The class winner at Crufts this year was obese by comparison. How can it be right to breed "desirable characteristics" involving massive chunky bodies into a breed that already suffers from major joint problems?
> 
> As for "designer crossbreeds," I think I mentioned that upthread. The fad that best illustrates this is the "cockerpoo". Poodles are highly intelligent dogs, cockers are natural hunters with a thirst for activity that would drive many to distraction. They look adorable, but a cockerpoo in the wrong hands could well turn out to be a nightmare. The level of ignorance around them is breathtaking. One owner I spoke to insisted hers was a pedigree cockerpoo, because she was told both the dog's parents were cockerpoos. I asked her what the kennel club papers said about the lineage. She simply couldn't grasp what a crossbreed was. One of the people I was with inadvisedly used the word "mongrel" which led to quite a spat. The fact that she paid over 800 quid for the pup astounded me. No wonder the puppy farms are flourishing.


My lab is nine years old and weighs in at just under thirty kilos. She can jump the hurdle that acts as a garden gate from a standstill, or at least until I figured out how she was escaping and made some hasty changes! I got her when she was six months old so I've no idea if she was from a show or working strain, but the Crufts dog you posted about looks awful. Nobody believes me when I tell them that Snipe is nine!


----------



## Plax (21 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4476153, member: 259"]Youre going to have to come down off that fence eventually.[/QUOTE]

Never! I don't think I need to either. I'm never going to get a dog, people with dogs can do what they like with them (providing it doesn't stray into anti-social territory) and I can continue to tolerate their existence and maintain my fence position just fine.


----------



## Profpointy (21 Sep 2016)

steve50 said:


> Unfortunately ignorance is bliss to some people, they do not or will not acknowledge the "designer dog" is nothing more than a cross breed, as far as they are concerned their dog is the bees knees and should be rcognised as a pure breed. I have had the same conversation with someone who owns a "jug" jack russell cross pug. They were very insistent that their dog was a recognised "breed".



In a sense pure-bred, cross-breed and mongrel are merely marketing labels. Also interbreeding different "breeds" done sensibly should be a good thing as it introduces a bit more genetic diversity and hopefully mitigates the weaknesses of both. They do this with horses deliberately combining say 3/4 "thoroughbred" with 1/4 Irish cart horse or whatever. Some of the extreme "pure bred" creatures replete with problems and likely rather in-bred too - can't be a good thing.

Cats are just as bad. My uncle had a couple of lovely athletic and healthy siameses 40+ years ago. See a siamese today and it looks more like the creature from Alien than a proper cat. Even Maine Coons - superficially big farm cats - don't live very long, at least ours didn't - lovely and fun cats though they were. Now got a stripey moggy so no more in-bred pedigrees in for us.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4476153, member: 259"]Youre going to have to come down off that fence eventually.[/QUOTE]


I don't not like your post


----------



## Panter (21 Sep 2016)

Ours is NOT allowed on the sofa!


----------



## coffeejo (21 Sep 2016)

Panter said:


> Ours is NOT allowed on the sofa!




I remember a friend's dad saying that about their Great Dane puppy. Obviously the day came when she could get on the sofa simply by leaning over.


----------



## Paulus (21 Sep 2016)

With Cockerpoos and Labradoodles, and the like of designer dogs, if you were to mate two cockerpoos say, you could end up with a mix of poodles and Cocker Spaniels. You could end with more cockerpoos. Genetics may revert them back to the original breed, whichever has the dominant gene line.
With two pure pedigree dogs of whatever breed you will end up with the same breed but maybe different colours, again down to which is the dominant gene.


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Sep 2016)

gavroche said:


> Do you treat your dog like a child? I am really amazed when I see people kissing and cuddling their dog as if it was a child. They buy special treats, sometimes even clothes, let them sleep on the settee, talk to them same as babies etc..... I don't have a dog because my wife and I feel you are too tied with a dog, but four of our children have one and they all behave like I said. At the end of the day, a dog is an animal and also a pet but not a child! Of course it should be treated and well looked after but hey, it is not your own flesh and blood. Love them and be good to them but remember, it is a DOG.



It's called anthropomorphism.

And it's why we have animal rights terrorists.


(Edit)
'Tis harsh, but true - Aharr!


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2016)

Profpointy said:


> In a sense pure-bred, cross-breed and mongrel are merely marketing labels. Also interbreeding different "breeds" done sensibly should be a good thing as it introduces a bit more genetic diversity and hopefully mitigates the weaknesses of both. They do this with horses deliberately combining say 3/4 "thoroughbred" with 1/4 Irish cart horse or whatever. Some of the extreme "pure bred" creatures replete with problems and likely rather in-bred too - can't be a good thing.
> 
> Cats are just as bad. My uncle had a couple of lovely athletic and healthy siameses 40+ years ago. See a siamese today and it looks more like the creature from Alien than a proper cat. Even Maine Coons - superficially big farm cats - don't live very long, at least ours didn't - lovely and fun cats though they were. Now got a stripey moggy so no more in-bred pedigrees in for us.


That was a big thing with GSDs, they had become very interbred until British breeders brought German bloodlines to improve (or restore)the breed.


----------



## Kestevan (21 Sep 2016)

Will you lot sod off with dog pictures.

I really want a dog again, but realise that with both me and Mrs Kes working full time it wouldn't be fair....


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Sep 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> It's called anthropomorphism.
> 
> And it's why we have animal rights terrorists.
> 
> ...


Not really. it is possible to respect and have (extreme) feelings about the rights and perceived/real sufferings of sentient creatures without having to attribute human qualities to them.


----------



## steve50 (21 Sep 2016)

Kestevan said:


> Will you lot sod off with dog pictures.
> 
> I really want a dog again, but realise that with both me and Mrs Kes working full time it wouldn't be fair....



Sorry can't do that, this was a rare occasion where I caught my big fella having a snooze on the old sofa (not allowed now new suite).


----------



## numbnuts (21 Sep 2016)

I haven't got a dog, but as I do dog/house sitting, I find it rather profitably at £10 per day plus expenses


----------



## coffeejo (21 Sep 2016)

Kestevan said:


> Will you lot sod off with dog pictures.
> 
> I really want a dog again, but realise that with both me and Mrs Kes working full time it wouldn't be fair....


Does this help?


----------



## numbnuts (21 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4477011, member: 259"]A dried pig's ear and a six pack of poo bags?[/QUOTE]
As I don't have a lot of money £70 a week goes a long way, in fact the money I have got has nearly paid for my electric trike conversion


----------



## Mrs M (21 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Ed was found wandering the streets of Wrexham with another pup that the dog wardens thought might be his brother. (Both of them were rehomed, his brother a few days before Ed). I don't understand how anyone could have abandoned this little guy;
> View attachment 144628


Aw, 
Super cute wee guy.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Does this help?
> 
> View attachment 144881


I see where the nickname "Idiot Dog" comes from now,


----------



## screenman (21 Sep 2016)

I have never met anyone who thinks their dog is badly behaved, they just think they are playful.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> I have never met anyone who thinks their dog is badly behaved, they just think they are playful.


I know when my dogs are being playful and when they need the stern voice. I tavoid the latter by making sure they're totally in my control before needing to use the playful excuse. 

Like many ex smokers being the most zealous anti smokers. Most responsible dog owners deplore the other type more than any non dog fan does.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> I have never met anyone who thinks their dog is badly behaved, they just think they are playful.


Mine can be both, though thankfully it's more often than not the latter. Either way, I'm to blame as it usually means she's not had enough exercise.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Sep 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I see where the nickname "Idiot Dog" comes from now,


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I know when my dogs are being playful and when they need the stern voice. I tavoid the latter by making sure they're totally in my control before needing to use the playful excuse.


I think that you do need to know your dog's limitations - I know that Ed isn't great at recall, and that he would follow an interesting scent for a long while, concentrating on nothing else, given the opportunity, so he stays on lead unless we're somewhere quiet, reasonably enclosed, and have a tennis ball to attract his attention.

I assume that people I don't know aren't ok with dogs, and get Ed to behave accordingly until we know the lie of the land.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> I think that you do need to know your dog's limitations - I know that Ed isn't great at recall, and that he would follow an interesting scent for a long while, concentrating on nothing else, given the opportunity, so he stays on lead unless we're somewhere quiet, reasonably enclosed, and have a tennis ball to attract his attention.
> 
> I assume that people I don't know aren't ok with dogs, and get Ed to behave accordingly until we know the lie of the land.



Well done you. Our eldest son has a mental disability and is irrationally petrified of dogs. The number of times we've been out for a walk only for a dog to come bounding up to him, resulting in him going crazy with fear. Then to be told by the dog owner "don't worry, he's just being playful. He wouldn't hurt a fly". These owners never seem to apologise


----------



## coffeejo (22 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Well done you. Our eldest son has a mental disability and is irrationally petrified of dogs. The number of times we've been out for a walk only for a dog to come bounding up to him, resulting in him going crazy with fear. Then to be told by the dog owner "don't worry, he's just being playful. He wouldn't hurt a fly". These owners never seem to apologise


That makes me both cross and sad.


----------



## steve50 (22 Sep 2016)

Responsible dog owners should ALWAYS keep their dog(s) on a leash in a public place or if other dogs are around, you might well know your own dog is safe and means no harm to anyone but it is not always the case with other dogs. I hate it when someone lets their dog loose to "meet and greet" my dogs. My dogs are trained and non aggressive but when another dog regardless of size runs toward them they are going to react in the only way they can by barking. Some people interpret this as " aggression" and tell me I should control my dogs...........wrong! They should keep their dogs on the leash to prevent this from happening in the first place.
Due to us fostering we had to have our dogs certified as safe by dog behaviour experts (German Shepherds are on the foster services dangerous dogs list) we are probably among a very small minority who can prove their dogs are safe.


----------



## Andy_R (22 Sep 2016)

IDK if it's been mentioned yet, but my Staffie cross is a yellow dog. We were told about the initiative by our vet, after an interesting time waiting in the reception area with him last time he went for his jabs. He's very nervous around other dogs, and gets into a flight or fight state very easily with them. Contrary to this though, he absolutely loves people, to the point of sitting in front of total strangers, waiting for them to pet him.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (22 Sep 2016)

steve50 said:


> Responsible dog owners should ALWAYS keep their dog(s) on a leash in a public place or if other dogs are around, you might well know your own dog is safe and means no harm to anyone but it is not always the case with other dogs. I hate it when someone lets their dog loose to "meet and greet" my dogs. My dogs are trained and non aggressive but when another dog regardless of size runs toward them they are going to react in the only way they can by barking. Some people interpret this as " aggression" and tell me I should control my dogs...........wrong! They should keep their dogs on the leash to prevent this from happening in the first place.
> Due to us fostering we had to have our dogs certified as safe by dog behaviour experts (German Shepherds are on the foster services dangerous dogs list) we are probably among a very small minority who can prove their dogs are safe.


Some dogs have idiots on the other end of their leads, I keep meeting a woman walking towards me with a dog on a lead when I'm taking Bonnie to daycare before work, she's on a lead attached to my waist and ignores people and dogs. This morning we stopped so Bonnie has the bike between her and them I thought the woman would walk past but no she lets her dog say hello to Bonnie which it does by growling and snarling, stupid woman was saying she's okay grr I said pull the dog away as it's not ok is it. Think we'll leave a bit earlier tomorrow and hopefully miss her


----------



## steve50 (22 Sep 2016)

TrishnBonnie said:


> Some dogs have idiots on the other end of their leads, I keep meeting a woman walking towards me with a dog on a lead when I'm taking Bonnie to daycare before work, she's on a lead attached to my waist and ignores people and dogs. This morning we stopped so Bonnie has the bike between her and them I thought the woman would walk past but no she lets her dog say hello to Bonnie which it does by growling and snarling, stupid woman was saying she's okay grr I said pull the dog away as it's not ok is it. Think we'll leave a bit earlier tomorrow and hopefully miss her


If you see her approaching just call out to her to please keep her dog away from yours, some people need training to train their dogs.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (22 Sep 2016)

steve50 said:


> If you see her approaching just call out to her to please keep her dog away from yours, some people need training to train their dogs.


I will if I see her tomorrow it's difficult as I'm on the bike with Bonnie running alongside I always slow down but also stop if I think a dog will jump up, did that tonight with two labs off the lead. The owner was pleasant said hello and kept walking taking the dogs past and we just continued on our way.


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Well done you. Our eldest son has a mental disability and is irrationally petrified of dogs. The number of times we've been out for a walk only for a dog to come bounding up to him, resulting in him going crazy with fear. Then to be told by the dog owner "don't worry, he's just being playful. He wouldn't hurt a fly". These owners never seem to apologise


I'm sorry to hear that - I don't think it takes a huge leap of the imagination to understand that not everyone is as enamoured of your own pooch as you are, and owners shouldn't assume that everyone will be thrilled to greet Fido.


----------



## screenman (22 Sep 2016)

No your dog is not being friendly, it is jumping up at me with muddy paws and slobbering all over the place. Funnny how the same thing seems different to different people.


----------



## User16390 (22 Sep 2016)

Cubist said:


> While on the subject of dogs, my personal grief is with the owners and breeders of status/fighting dogs. I once helped plan a raid on an organised dogfight. I have never been as appalled and sickened by anything in my career as much as I was that day.
> 
> Add to that the current proliferation of puppy farming fuelled by the designer crossbreed fad, and you may yet see my blood boil. But it isn't caused by folk who love their dogs too much.



I was cycling through Winson Green in Birmingham one day when I passed a guy with what looked like an oversized Staffie dragging a tyre behind it on a rope in the local park. That evening I mentioned what I had seen that morning to a friend, who told me that more that likely it was being trained for dog fighting. If this was the case the owner should be banned from ever owning an animal.

There are far worse things than molly codling your prized pooch.


----------



## steve50 (25 Sep 2016)

User16390 said:


> I was cycling through Winson Green in Birmingham one day when I passed a guy with what looked like an oversized Staffie dragging a tyre behind it on a rope in the local park. That evening I mentioned what I had seen that morning to a friend, who told me that more that likely* it was being trained for dog fighting. If this was the case the owner should be banned from ever owning an animal.*
> 
> There are far worse things than molly codling your prized pooch.



I couldn't agree more, as for molly coddling, erm mine are a little bit too big and boisterous for that, the play looks a little vicious with them going for the throat but they never hurt each other and it is apparently quite normal for them to go for the throat.


----------

